# Freediving Fort Pickens if weather permits



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

Did quite a bit of research today and have decided to start freediving Fort Pickens as spear fishing is legal there and I've heard that it can be done from the shore. Since I have never been there I am planning on mostly just looking at the area and seeing if there is anything promising. I checked the tide charts and decided to be in the water on the beach side at about 9:30am then take a break for lunch and check out the bay side at about 1:30pm since that will give me and my buddy the longest lull in currents. If anyone is interested in checking out the area with us just let me know. Any tips or comments are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Correct me if I am wrong but I thought the rules stated that if you go to Fort Pickens Via boat you could spearfish. If you went by land using the state park you could not. I am curious on this one. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

These are the official rules for fort pickens and I am hoping to also talk to one of the parks rangers before I do any spear fishing. But from what Ican tell There is no requirement that you have to go from a boat.

http://www.nps.gov/guis/planyourvisit/snorkeling-and-diving-at-gulf-islands.htm


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Careful. From what I understand you are not even supposed to have a speargun in the car/truck. I am quite certain that you CANNOT spearfish via boat anywhere in Ft Pickens. The link you posted may not have been updated in a while. Call MBT. They will give you the scoop on the latest regs inside the park.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

"5. No spear fishing is permitted from 200 feet east of the Fort Pickens fishing pier, to 300 feet west of the last rock jetty in Pensacola Pass. Spear fishing is prohibited in the Perdido Key jetties and in the vicinity of swimming beaches. Explosive or power heads are prohibited."

There was a story going around last year in which anyone in possession of spearfishing equipment inside the park was ticketed.


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info and I'll more than likely heed your warnings about the spearfishing although I am still going to go freedive around and check it out. It sounds like a good place to sight see and I need to practice freediving more than spearfishing anyways.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/spearing/

Within 100 yards of a public swimming beach, any commercial or public fishing pier, or any part of a bridge from which public fishing is allowed.

Is most of pickens considered a public beach area?


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

Don't really know, never been there, i'll have to go and ask and scope it out. I'll provide updates as I gather more info. :thumbup:


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

Beach is closed for the day, looks like I'll have to wait until the rain is cleared up so I will probably be going sometime next weekend it looks like.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

It is a good shore dive AFMatt. I wouldn't try it until the water clears up.


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah I called in before heading out and they said the beach is closed so my friend and I went to Navarre beach and had some fun in the swells coming from the storm until they double red flagged the beach. Hope this storm doesn't get too crazy and clears up soon so I can get back in the water.


----------

